# To go drinking with my missus mate or not?



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Hmmmmmm,

earlier on in week our lass told me one of her mates was selling backy so tonite ive gone and bought some off her, now shes just text me saying shes bored will i go for a drink with her? so i told her im skint, which is true and now shes saying she'll get them in and that she wont tell the girlfriend.

no way am i gunna ask our lass because i just know the reply im gunna get.

what would you do in my shoes, go out and have a night courtesy of her and ensure nothing un-toward happens? or be a pussywipped bitch and stay at home alone, refreshing the UK-M forums every 2 mins feeling sorry for myself while shes at the pantomine with relatives?


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

SWERVE!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

errrrrrr.. wont tell your mrs????????


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Looks like your in for a smash her mate, i would go for it


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Old me says no, the old me says fill your boots.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

leave it...


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

She sounds like a great friend to your misses!!!

You know what she wants, question is do you want to cheat?


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

She obv isnt much of a mate to your lass


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

lukeee said:


> errrrrrr.. wont tell your mrs????????


thats what she says, i know it sounds bad but she is a bit paranoid.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

deffo not!


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Cant trust backy dealers now days


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Only go if shes offering to buy the kebab later also.

Tho make sure thats the only kebab your handling tonight:whistling:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

MissB said:


> Nooooo don't do it . Your stupid if you do


even if i just go out have a couple and make it home alone though?


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

What a cvnt of a friend.

Don't do it unless you're a cvnt also.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

We need pics to help you make a decision :whistling:


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

she's wanting her hole off you-playing with fire mate, end result you usually get burned


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2013)

Milky said:


> Old me says no, the old me says fill your boots.


The Old you sounds a bit confused mate ! lol , maybe the new you had a different opinion ! Bloody hell what's pscarb doing to you ? :lol:


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Whatever you do, don't put it in the general conversation thread where your misses could see it.

Oh wait a minute


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> The Old you sounds a bit confused mate ! lol , maybe the new you had a different opinion ! Bloody hell what's pscarb doing to you ? :lol:


All l can say is let he without sin.....


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

MissB said:


> Ok if it was the other way around....
> 
> So your misses went out with one of your mates behind your back when you was away with family.....


This is exactly the question you should be asking yourself dude. If the shoe was on the other foot, how would you feel about it all?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

WillOdling said:


> Whatever you do, don't put it in the general conversation thread where your misses could see it.
> 
> Oh wait a minute


Haha ye as if our lass is gunna be browsing UK-M :lol:


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> What a cvnt of a friend.
> 
> Don't do it unless you're a cvnt also.


this



SkinnyJ said:


> We need pics to help you make a decision :whistling:


yet confusingly this too :whistling:


----------



## jonesy76 (Feb 22, 2010)

Remember trust is a great thing in a relationship but you break that trust and most times it can never be rebuilt !! And you prob won't ever trust again yourself !!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jonesy76 said:


> Remember trust is a great thing in a relationship but you break that trust and most times it can never be rebuilt !! And you prob won't ever trust again yourself !!


Change your avi immediatly please.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> We need pics to help you make a decision :whistling:


me and our lass



The offending



Just looking at that photos made my mind up im so fukcing lucky to have her, not gunna risk messing anything up over a free drink. mind made up. thanks guys!


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Milky said:


> Change your avi immediatly please.


Milky mate thats just a photo of the girl the op might be meeting later for that drink


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Are they related ?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

are they twins?!>


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Mate, you need to think with your balls really fast. Worry about the consequences later. balls first, brain later :lol:


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Do you think there is a possibility of your gf trying to test you by getting her mate to try it on with you?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Are they related ?


haha exactly what i wrote at the same time!


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

One good thing is atleast youll get even more use out of your gym bag for packing your clothes into when the mrs finds out


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

That's it mate. Only cheat if she's better looking than your mrs.


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

need2bodybuild said:


> Do you think there is a possibility of your gf trying to test you by getting her mate to try it on with you?


x 2


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ask your missus, I'd go for a drink with my GF mate, don't see the issue? Your both adults?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Are they related ?


not to any of our knowledge, then again we've all watched jeremy kyle. stranger things have happened.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm surprised you had to ask/even thought about it...


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

I used to go to the pub regularly with one of my best mates wives, I'd known her longer than he had and he trusted me, there was never anything in it but unbeknown to me she was knocking off the pub landlord and eventually ran off with him. OOPS!!


----------



## arnoldisnumerou (Jan 7, 2009)

It's a toss up for me. The mate has a squint face mind you.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

that pic changes everything, the other bird looks pure filth, not only would i now go but i'd be taking the vaseline and camera as well


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Shes obviously after a bit of c0ck, and to be fair your missus is much tidier than that ol pig. Fck her right off.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ah, fcuk it.

I say go out. Let the other girl pay for your drinks all night. Get her to buy charlie and viagra. Smash her back doors in all night long.

When the Missus finds out, nut the nosey bitch straight on the hooter so claret fills her face and tell her to make the facking dinner !!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> Ask your missus, I'd go for a drink with my GF mate, don't see the issue? Your both adults?


I agree with this also, BUT.. the way he wrote sounds as though the so called mate has something to hide by saying she wont tell the mrs


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Sh1tstorm waiting to happen, do the right thing and don't do it.....

****ting on your own doorstep and that kinda carry on..


----------



## arnoldisnumerou (Jan 7, 2009)

I've just zoomed in on the laptop. Take the home win mate


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

TG123 said:


> that pic changes everything, the other bird looks pure filth, not only would i now go but i'd be taking the vaseline and camera as well


Both might come in handy

Vasoline=for when the missus is throwing punches at his face.

Camera= for the courts:laugh:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

jaycue2u said:


> Shes obviously after a bit of c0ck, and to be fair your missus is much tidier than that ol pig. Fck her right off.


x2 but didnt want to say it lol


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

TG123 said:


> that pic changes everything, *the other bird looks pure filth*, not only would i now go but i'd be taking the vaseline and camera as well


Never a truer word spoken!

You can always give your gf's mate my number


----------



## darren.1987 (Jan 2, 2013)

Really wouldn't go there... because if your Mrs does somehow find out which does tend to happen!!

E.g. she may fall out with the backy dealing mate in the future and it could come out. Which would make it look very suspicious as you didn't tell your gf in the 1st place even IF nothing happened she will assume it has due to the lying.

Also how would you feel if the shoe was on t'other foot?!


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Awaits op's missus set me up thread. :innocent:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

A free drink??

It's a no brainer


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

darren.1987 said:


> Really wouldn't go there... because if your Mrs does somehow find out which does tend to happen!!
> 
> E.g. she may fall out with the backy dealing mate in the future and it could come out. Which would make it look very suspicious as you didn't tell your gf in the 1st place even IF nothing happened she will assume it has due to the lying.
> 
> Also how would you feel if the shoe was on t'other foot?!


Id go skitz mate, id fly off the fookin handle. Ive decided not to now, but turning down a free beer on a saturday night when your skint isn't an easy thing to do. Believe me.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

SkinnyJ said:


> Awaits op's missus set me up thread. :innocent:


And gets her tits out forcing the op never to post aqain... :whistling:


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Milky said:


> And gets her tits out forcing the op never to post aqain... :whistling:


yep, we can all see the way this one is going

Op to save time can you just pop up a picture of your misusses t1ts now please, thanks.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

TG123 said:


> yep, we can all see the way this one is going
> 
> Op to save time can you just pop up a picture of your misusses t1ts now please, thanks.


cracking personality mate, **** all tits.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> cracking personality mate, **** all tits.


let us be the judge of that :thumb:

(Ps - repped, finally someone actually posted some damn pics on one of these things!)


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

i wouldnt do it if i was you, but if you was me you defo would


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

The 'friend' looks like a pug faced rat,I wouldn't been seen dead in public with that


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

The friend looks like your typical backy dealer


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Craig660 said:


> The friend looks like your typical backy dealer


Definately. Stereotypes exist for a reason.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

luther1 said:


> The 'missus' looks like a pug faced rat,I wouldn't been seen dead in public with that


Ah, there's no need for that mate! :tongue:


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

OrganicSteel said:


> Definately. Stereotypes exist for a reason.


Might as well have a sign on her saying 'I sell backy'


----------



## arnoldisnumerou (Jan 7, 2009)

Fuxsake. It's after 9 and you've not made your decision. Get ready for hand to gland combat at this rate


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Bet she's got yellow teeth


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

if your really serious with you bird then leave it out, but if you know its not going anyway..get on it lad!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> Might as well have a sign on her saying 'I sell backy'


'Get your ready rubbed here',hung round her neck. Hopefully it'll cover some love bites up


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

georgey said:


> if your really serious with you bird then leave it out, but if you know its not going anyway..get on it lad!


our lass is a good girl mate, shy type lived a bit of a sheltered life never roamed streets when she was younger or owt like that to be honest shes only ever been clubbing twice and that was with me. virgin n all till i probed her :thumb: definately wife material, ive said im not guna **** it up over a free drink and a slot.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> our lass is a good girl mate, shy type lived a bit of a sheltered life *never roamed streets* when she was younger or owt like that to be honest* shes only ever been clubbing twice and that was with me. virgin n all till i probed her* :thumb: definately wife material, ive said im not guna **** it up over a free drink and a slot.


Are you 100% certain of these claims? :whistling:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

100% mate ive known her years, she used to babysit for me and my ex when she was younger.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

luther1 said:


> The 'friend' looks like a pug faced rat,I wouldn't been seen dead in public with that


That was from the heart :laugh:


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

BettySwallocks said:


> our lass is a good girl mate, shy type lived a bit of a sheltered life never roamed streets when she was younger or owt like that to be honest shes only ever been clubbing twice and that was with me. virgin n all till i probed her :thumb: definately wife material, ive said im not guna **** it up over a free drink and a slot.


Have you smashed her up the gary yet ?

That will determine if she is wife material


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> Have you smashed her up the gary yet ?
> 
> That will determine if she is wife material


It was only her minge that haven't been probed,her Jacksy was like a wizards sleeve


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Craig660 said:


> Have you smashed her up the gary yet ?
> 
> That will determine if she is wife material


ye mate, only when it was all new to her though and i think she wanted to try everything out. out of the question now though, its gotta be a special occasion if i even get a blowjob :cursing:


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

could be a set up..!!....


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> ye mate, only when it was all new to her though and i think she wanted to try everything out. out of the question now though, *its gotta be a special occasion if i even get a blowjob * :cursing:


On second thoughts go get yourself a blowie some roll ups and a drink courtesy of el Jezebel.. If you then get caught out its your own damn fault lol


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> On second thoughts go get yourself a blowie some roll ups and a drink courtesy of el Jezebel.. If you then get caught out its your own damn fault lol


Fukcing Pmsl


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

I agree with Ack,if she doesn't even give you a nosh then go out with pug face,get stoned and drink until you find her attractive. Empty your sack over her Chevy chase.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

luther1 said:


> I agree with Ack,if she doesn't even give you a nosh then go out with pug face,get stoned and drink until you find her attractive. Empty your sack over her Chevy chase.


The offending

View attachment 107398


Why not? She's also got enough bling to make argos's Elizabeth duke go weak at the knees


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

luther1 said:


> I agree with Ack,if she doesn't even give you a nosh then go out with pug face,get stoned and drink until you find her attractive. Empty your sack over her Chevy chase.


Absolutely this, your misses will understand.


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

is your mrs the jelious type ? if so set up comes to mind


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> The offending
> 
> View attachment 107398
> 
> ...


She looks like a pikey who's just raided Liberace's jewellery box. And she's got no norks


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

lucs said:


> is your mrs the jelious type ? if so set up comes to mind


She can be, but to be honest it seemed a pretty genuine offer. im pretty good on picking up vibes and id say im 99.9% sure that she was just bored and fancied a drink.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> She can be, but to be honest it seemed a pretty genuine offer. im pretty good on picking up vibes and id say im 99.9% sure that she was just bored and fancied a fcuk.


Fixed


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Looks like someone has slipped a wig on Wayne Rooney :lol:

OP, definitely a set up. Her friend will try it on, if you go for it she will run to your missus to snitch.


----------



## plym30 (Jul 16, 2008)

Depends how much you smoke mate, may be worth keeping the pug sweet


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

lol this has trouble written all over it,if you value your relationship at all dont do it and dont be nieve,if however you dont then there aint much point looking for reasons to justify kidding yourself on that going out for drinks with her aint gnr lead to sex on here is gnr work lol


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Likely you'll get caught

Smash her


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

BettySwallocks said:


> 100% mate ive known her years, she used to babysit for me and my ex when she was younger.


HAHAHAHA i remember you saying this actually in another post!!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Make sure to beat her once you've finished


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

BettySwallocks said:


> She can be, but to be honest it seemed a pretty genuine offer. im pretty good on picking up vibes and id say im 99.9% sure that she was just bored and fancied a drink.


www.cbfsms.com and use the free texts online to arrange it then go meet her smash her and when she finds out go absolutely ballistic smash **** and scream how dare you accuse me, storm round to her mates with your bird and demand her to prove it was you, she will pull out the phone with the dodgy internet texts and then say she has always fancied you and just trying to make you split up.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Depends on trust etc.

My ex gf used to sleep in same house as my room mate (best friend) when I was working late. I work till 12 she gets tired at 10 I drop her off at home no questions asked.

If they'd had a drink or whatever who cares.

I'd say either its a set up or ur gf has ****ed the girl off. "just a drink" probably won't cut it.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

BettySwallocks said:


> Hmmmmmm,
> 
> earlier on in week our lass told me one of her mates was selling backy so tonite ive gone and bought some off her, now shes just text me saying shes bored will i go for a drink with her? so i told her im skint, which is true and now shes saying she'll get them in and that she wont tell the girlfriend.
> 
> ...


Are you certain your Mrs didn't put her upto it???


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

spudsy said:


> Are you certain your Mrs didn't put her upto it???


yeah x2 actually, you DID leave your ex for the babysitter (her) after all.... haha


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Honeytrap...... Or she could be like the nutter from the film misery


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> www.cbfsms.com and use the free texts online to arrange it then go meet her smash her and when she finds out go absolutely ballistic smash **** and scream how dare you accuse me, storm round to her mates with your bird and demand her to prove it was you, she will pull out the phone with the dodgy internet texts and then say she has always fancied you and just trying to make you split up.


Foolproof

I'd go with this


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Bet she's got yellow teeth


Weeping genital warts, herpes and a rancid fishy odour as well i'd guess.

Op stay the f*ck away it's going to end up in an "s.t.d/I've been made homeless, have hit the bottle and have lost all my gains/missus's brothers are after to me to kill me" disaster


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

WilsonR6 said:


> Foolproof
> 
> I'd go with this


then punch that bitch?


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

RascaL18 said:


> then punch that bitch?


Falcon, uppercut or Donkey?


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

madmuscles said:


> Falcon, uppercut or Donkey?


 @WilsonR6 hes the expert!!


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> The offending
> 
> View attachment 107398


She is fcking hiddeous


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

jaycue2u said:


> She is fcking hiddeous


I've slept with far worse than her!!


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> I've slept with far worse than her!!


But would you cheat on your other half with this swamp donkey?


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

and even if you fail the test then what?? split with the gf ? big effin deal that will prolly be even better for you not being in a relatinshoip personally I'm never getting in a relationship no way or looking after kids and ****,no way I ain't wired for crap like this ,got no buttons for this


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

there must be no paranoia or anything stopping you just go for it


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

there must be no paranoia or anything stopping you just go for it you can get NEW WOMAN ANY/EVERY DAY TILL THE REST OF YOUR LIFE THEY ARE LIKE NAPKINS REALLY be a man ,no matter how old you get for a man it's perfectly fine-that's the privilege being a man really

oh and beware them brainwashers telling/showing you any differently and delude them that they may alter your way of thinking


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

only read your OP, but..

tell her to fcuk off, dirty slut that she is


----------



## Stephenj (May 19, 2012)

You made the right choice not to go mate.

Also is it just me that see's the backy dealers thumbnail picture as a wide open mouth? Lol. Rather ironic i thought.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Fair play there are some scummy cnuts about.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Don't **** on your doorstep!


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I forgot to ask, how much is a pouch of backy off her ?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Craig660 said:


> I forgot to ask, how much is a pouch of backy off her ?


£6 but it was fake **** anyway. not impressed.


----------



## si23 (Feb 3, 2010)

The offending face looks like a bash crabs def looks like

the sort to cause trouble u misses looks lovely if u resepected

her you told her what her so called mate said


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

si23 said:


> The offending face looks like a bash crabs def looks like
> 
> the sort to cause trouble u misses looks lovely if u resepected
> 
> her you told her what her so called mate said


Im not one to go upsetting the apple cart mate


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

BettySwallocks said:


> £6 but it was fake **** anyway. not impressed.


I was going to buy a pack just to take advantage of the free drinks and BJ promotion .


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

si23 said:


> The offending face looks like a bash crabs def looks like
> 
> the sort to cause trouble u misses looks lovely if u resepected
> 
> her you told her what her so called mate said


you're a pussy

and

any man who does not cheat IS NOT A MAN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Lean&Mean&Clean said:


> and even if you fail the test then what?? split with the gf ? big effin deal that will prolly be even better for you not being in a relatinshoip personally I'm never getting in a relationship no way or looking after kids and ****,no way I ain't wired for crap like this ,got no buttons for this





Lean&Mean&Clean said:


> there must be no paranoia or anything stopping you just go for it





Lean&Mean&Clean said:


> there must be no paranoia or anything stopping you just go for it you can get NEW WOMAN ANY/EVERY DAY TILL THE REST OF YOUR LIFE THEY ARE LIKE NAPKINS REALLY be a man ,no matter how old you get for a man it's perfectly fine-that's the privilege being a man really
> 
> oh and beware them brainwashers telling/showing you any differently and delude them that they may alter your way of thinking


Are you on crack mate? They're some crazy replies for 7am on a Sunday.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

on a serious note if anyone knows of a reputable backy source in the Wakefield area let me know!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Are you on crack mate? They're some crazy replies for 7am on a Sunday.


HAHA my thoughts exactly, probably been up on MCAT all night or summat.


----------



## Shaundasheep (Oct 28, 2011)

Your Mrs is lovely, you seem like a happy couple, her mate looks like a right B***h and she wouldnt hesitate to tell your GF, tell her whats happened, say you'll go on the date, if she tries it on then your GF will go mad and bin her off as a mate, she will think your ace, u'll get loads of bum sex off your GF, then go and s**g the other one as she will no longer be your GF mate, she will say something to your GF BUT........you have ammo, just say "there she goes again, she's jealous! Wanting us to split up cos she wants me! What a cow......" Bingo!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Shaundasheep said:


> Your Mrs is lovely, you seem like a happy couple, her mate looks like a right B***h and she wouldnt hesitate to tell your GF, tell her whats happened, say you'll go on the date, if she tries it on then your GF will go mad and bin her off as a mate, she will think your ace, u'll get loads of bum sex off your GF, then go and s**g the other one as she will no longer be your GF mate, she will say something to your GF BUT........you have ammo, just say "there she goes again, she's jealous! Wanting us to split up cos she wants me! What a cow......" Bingo!


fukc me. Genious.


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

NO! Don't do it your missus could have set it up to see how faithful you are?? Women always think out the box mate trust me lol!!

Unless your not happy in your relationship the by all means blow her back doors in


----------



## Shaundasheep (Oct 28, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> fukc me. Genious.


Always thinkin bro, always thinkin


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Make sure to beat her once you've finished


 :lol:

Wilson staying true to form


----------



## BigMitchh (Sep 25, 2012)

Plan to meet that girl again and BOOM!


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

need2bodybuild said:


> Do you think there is a possibility of your gf trying to test you by getting her mate to try it on with you?


Thats what I was thinking.

Personally if I really loved my lass i'd tell her about the invite, guaranteed brownie points for trust etc, tho it would probably f*ck up a friendship. Not that she sounds like a proper mate anyway.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

^^Totally aggree @nowhereboy


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Stab her to death


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

im just waiting for the thread after this....im hoping for a 'went on the date, my gf was there, went back and all 3 of us got too it'...it could happen right? :whistling:


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

you failed the test u cvnt! didnt think id find your little post on this website did u mother fvcka! when u get home later im gonna kick your ass!


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Why do you hide your face in your ava but not the photo of you and the girlfriend?

With the content of this thread you may regret that, there is bound to be someone on ukm who knows your GF.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Lean&Mean&Clean said:


> you're a pussy
> 
> and
> 
> any man who does not cheat IS NOT A MAN!!!!!!!!!


you're a pr**k

and

any man who gets offered pussy and can turn it down IS A PROPER MAN!!!!!

now bore off you horrible cretin


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> you're a pr**k
> 
> and
> 
> ...


Best response I have seen this month to an unfortunately too often displayed attitude on ukm. Reps for this sir, but stand by for the 10-14 year old members to neg you.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

could be a honeytrap


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Ah, fcuk it.
> 
> I say go out. Let the other girl pay for your drinks all night. Get her to buy charlie and viagra. Smash her back doors in all night long.
> 
> When the Missus finds out, nut the nosey bitch straight on the hooter so claret fills her face and tell her to make the facking dinner !!!


Solid advice!!

Edit, just seen he did not smash said sloot, good choice sir!

Although she looks the type that would let you smash the back doors out then clean your c0ck with her tongue! Number? :laugh:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

BettySwallocks said:


> 100% mate ive known her years, she used to babysit for me and my ex when she was younger.


How old is said woman? Is there grass on the wicket?


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

BettySwallocks said:


> on a serious note if anyone knows of a reputable backy source in the Wakefield area let me know!


My source is good down here, I can always mail you some up. £8 a pack for GV.


----------



## bubbleobill (Oct 26, 2012)

U shouldn't do it mate but then again it could be the best f uck of your life. Lol that's some predicament. I would be going insane


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Wouldn't risk it if your gf is as good as you say grass ain't always greener


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Not worth what you stand to lose + really hurting a girl who trusts you.

This is what porn is for..


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

If your gf was a virgin and let you smash her up the jacksie as she wanted to try everything just explain to her she never tried a 3 sum and mention her pug face mate. But then after the 3 sum when she wants me 2 smash her back doors in while you watch don't start crying it works both ways


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

What is your real intentions I'm wanting to go? I'm sure it's not because of free drinks? She could also be luring you to a trap then tells your missus you went.

Would you like if she met one of your mates for a drink while you was away?

Think my friend, think.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

bad idea...


----------



## bubbleobill (Oct 26, 2012)

If your Mrs has set u up with this situation than she is f ucked up in the head and not worth being with anyways


----------



## punhoninja (Nov 23, 2012)

Not worth the Anxiety mate... send her my way... dirty hoe


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Lean&Mean&Clean said:


> there must be no paranoia or anything stopping you just go for it you can get NEW WOMAN ANY/EVERY DAY TILL THE REST OF YOUR LIFE THEY ARE LIKE NAPKINS REALLY be a man ,no matter how old you get for a man it's perfectly fine-that's the privilege being a man really
> 
> oh and beware them brainwashers telling/showing you any differently and delude them that they may alter your way of thinking


Hahahahahaha!! WTF ARE you?Like napkins? What the hell? And what do YOU use napkins for? Strange boy....



Lean&Mean&Clean said:


> you're a pussy
> 
> and
> 
> any man who does not cheat IS NOT A MAN!!!!!!!!!


Oh REALLY?

Strange definition you have of a man...I suggest you go and read a dictionary....

Come back when your balls have dropped....


----------

